# some pix i took here in tn.



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

1836 jailhouse bean station tn


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

cool pix bean station tenn


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 1836 jailhouse bean station tn


 

 Wow thats a cool building Mike  could I use that on my web site?


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

creek that runs behind the old town of bean station tn. bet its loaded


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

another pix of the jailhouse with jblood


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

woops


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

nice scenery near mascot tn


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

taking a walk through the woods behind the old tate springs hotel


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

well we found the old tate springs dump bottles were growing on trees


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

.


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

broken mineral water bottles everywhere


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

dangit pix


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

under the gazebo is the spring


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

jblood checking out the old hotel stable ruins


----------



## madman (Oct 12, 2012)

last pix the sidewalk that led up to the old hotel


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> taking a walk through the woods behind the old tate springs hotel


 
 Hey Mike,

 Thanks for the excellent fotos. The Tate site looks most interesting...






 "...Tate Epson Water, as it was called, was touted to cure a variety of stomach, kidney, and liver ailments. Sold as a tonic, it was prescribed by leading physicians and shipped all over the world. Mind you, this is the same water that a Confederate soldier, only a few years earlier, described as being the worst tasting water heâ€™d ever drunk in his life.

 In the early 1900s, during its prime, Tate Springs Resort encompassed 35 to 40 out-buildings as well as an elegant ballroom, riding stables, swimming pool, billiards room, tennis courts, a 100 acre park, and an 18-hole golf course that was kept trimmed by a herd of sheep as was the old Scottish custom. The resortâ€™s upscale amenities and gracious southern hospitality attracted wealthy American families including the Fords, Rockefellers, Firestones, Studebakers and Mellons, most of whom arrived in luxury in their private rail cars. A stay at the hotel, with three meals, cost the then extravagant sum of $25 a day..." From.

 Did'ya see This Guy?




More Tate.


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2012)

hey surf yep thats the place!


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> dangit pix


 I think I would scratch around and maybe dig at this spot a bit, I would I would []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2012)

Great pics Mike...Interesting place for sure!


----------



## Oldmill (Oct 18, 2012)

I like this photo how cool is that


----------

